

Why I like Factor - mrjbq7
http://jedahu.blogspot.com/2010/08/why-i-like-factor.html

======
wccrawford
Wow, it's been a while since I've seen a post about language that was so
heavily fanboy. Insulting other languages, claiming yours is that best AND
claiming that the designer is better, too... Wow.

~~~
jpr
Sadly, everything he says is true. I wish someone would slaughter Python or
Ruby the way yosefk and others have done for C++.

